# Ultrasound Documentation Template



## Sheila1112 (Oct 6, 2010)

I am wondering if anyone has an example of a template that an ED physician would use to help guide the documentation of Ultrasounds performed in the emergency department??
If so, would anyone be able to provide me with an example of what they use??  I would need it faxed to me ASAP.

Thank you in advance for your help,
Sheila


----------

